# Que significa VA en un trafo?



## Psyco83 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hola a todos mi pregunta es sencilla, en mi trabajo veo transformadores con la denominación VA por ejemplo uno de 440Vac primario y 110Vac de secundario y me muestra 500VA. será acaso vatios (Watts)? o es otra medida? he escuchado de otros compañeros de trabajo que es VoltiosAmperios. Necesito saber esto ya que necesito conocer la corriente que entrega, según Ley de Ohm y si es vatios para mi ejemplo en el secundario entrega 4.54Amp.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 30, 2007)

Como saves  hay la resistecia y la reactancia que puede se inductiva o resistiva.

Para calcular las potencias (metodo alternativo del P=V*I)
P=I^2*R= W vatios
Px=I^2*X= VA o voltiamperios.

Como un transformador en inductivo se mide en VA, en los motores se da o la potencia activa o los cavallos mas el coseno fi para calcular la parte activa y la aparente o reactiva.


En tu caso no te debe preocupar ya que supongo que es para potencias inferiores al kW.

O sea puedes utilizar la formula tipica I=P/V

Recuerda que los transformadores grandotes dan problemas con los diferenciales, que saltan a veces.
Para solucionarlo se debe conectar en dos pasos, primero a trabes de una resistencia o una bombilla  y despues directamente. Esto es debido a su caracter inductivo.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 30, 2007)

me pregunto si le has liado más de lo que estaba.

Voy a disparar mi barbaridad:

P = V x I (voltios por amperios) Eso se emplea en alterna y es cuando desprecias las pérdidas.


----------



## Psyco83 (Sep 30, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe123 por tu pronta respuesta. Es decir esa potencia que viene escrita en el transformador es Reactiva? La resistencia la puedo medir y es en Ohm y la reactancia puede ser inductiva o capacitiva si no me equivoco, verdad? Ahora mi duda es, suponiendo que me tope con un transformador de mayor potencia como describes tú, tendría 2 incógnitas en Px=I^2*X=VA dime si es lo mismo Px=V^2/X ya que ahi si tendría las 2 incógnitas y me quedaría por resolver la reactancia para luego aplicar otra fórmula y sacar la corriente. Gracias de antemano hermano.

Saludos.


----------



## psicodelico (Sep 30, 2007)

Hola Psyco83, eso de tal o cual cosa que viene escrita en el transformador (p.e. chapa característica) la verdad, que depende de la importancia del transformador, entiéndase tamaño/costo y para el caso que nos ocupa están expresados en VA (volt amper, unidad de potencia aparente). 
  No deberías verlos como potencia para el caso tuyo, deberías verlo como "capacidad de entregar corriente", es más en transformadores grandes, no solo que ponen los VA de la máquina si no que también se indican otros datos, p.e. tipo de conexión, pérdidas, tensión de cortocircuito, resistencia, . varias cosas más . y claro la corriente, tanto en el primario como en el secundario, para que te la tomes bien en serio, pues reviste suma importancia.
  Con esto en mente pasa a segundo plano los W, VA o VAr de la carga, mientras no sobrepases la capacidad de entregar corriente del transformador, porque es ésta corriente la que termina quemándolo o acortándole la vida, recordar que un efecto no deseado de la corriente es generar calor, y será más intenso cuando mayor sea esta, el calor quema o degrada la aislación y de ahí al corto circuito estás solo a un paso.

  Aplicándolo en sentido práctico para tu caso, 500VA, 440Vac, 110Vac, serán 500VA/440V=1,36A y 500VA/110V=4,54A; como sospechabas y como se te indicó anteriormente, y son los valores de corriente que no deberías sobrepasar al medir el "transformadorcito" alimentando su carga, con un amperímetro o pinza amperométrica _(más simple ésta última)_.

Ahora que Vos quieras que en la carga los W sean iguales a los VA y que los VAr sean cero, o resulte que la tensión en la carga al medirla sea menor a la indicada en el transformador, es otra cuestión, preguntabas por los VA del transformador.  Adio!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 30, 2007)

Psyco83 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias tiopepe123 por tu pronta respuesta. Es decir esa potencia que viene escrita en el transformador es Reactiva? La resistencia la puedo medir y es en Ohm y la reactancia puede ser inductiva o capacitiva si no me equivoco, verdad? Ahora mi duda es, suponiendo que me tope con un transformador de mayor potencia como describes tú, tendría 2 incógnitas en Px=I^2*X=VA dime si es lo mismo Px=V^2/X ya que ahi si tendría las 2 incógnitas y me quedaría por resolver la reactancia para luego aplicar otra fórmula y sacar la corriente. Gracias de antemano hermano.
> 
> Saludos.



Como dijo el Nombre te he liado. es que a veces.
Por cierto tiron de orejas al personal, me he equivocado vilmente, no se en que estaba pensado.
VA es la potencia total o sea la suma vectorial de la activa(resistencia) y reactiva(ind/cap)

No te calientes mucho la cabeza en un 95% de veces solo necesitaras calcular lacorriente y poco mas.


La forma para calcular el transformador siempre es lo mismo, CALCULAR LA POTENCIA QUE NECESITAS.

Con esta formula te sirve en casi todos los montajes.

Vprimario*Iprimario = POTENCIA DEL TRAFO (VA) = Vsecundario*Isecundario

La potencia consumida en el primario sera la potencia suministrada en el secundario

Evidentemente, cuando compres un transformador siempre debe ser un poco mas grande 5-10% para las perdidas.
En el caso especial de transformadores muy pequeños las perdidas son muy grandes, por ejemplo los tipicos transformadores multitension de los bazares, esto es debido a las infetisimales secciones del hilo de cobre.

http://www.asifunciona.com/electrotecnia/ke_factor_potencia/ke_factor_potencia_3.htm



La resistencia en ohms
La IMpedancia inductiva(Xl) o capacitativa(Xc) tambien en ohms
La formulita de marras, ya le tenia miedo, sale de aqui:

P=V*I=I*(I*R)=I^2*R    como ver todo ley de ohm, de esta forma me ahorro calculos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Mira tu, yo pensaba que VA queria decir Varios Amperios (Ironia)


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 2, 2007)

JaJaJa estuvo bueno el chiste de verdad muy bueno Fogonazo.
Gracias a psicodelico y tiopepe123 por darme información muy amplificadora sobre este tema, sé que en transformadores más grandes viene una placa muy completa y detallada, mi pregunta era debido a que los "transformadorcitos" la tienen pero solamente dicen el voltaje de entrada, el de salida y la potencia en VA y no la corriente. Pero ahora me queda claro gracias a Uds. y como sospechaba que puedo sacar un valor fácilmente de la corriente máxima que puede entregar mi "transformadorcito" sin averiarse, esa era toda mi duda, gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## JUJO2532 (Abr 9, 2009)

Yo necesito saber que tamaño de transformadorr necesito poner para un consumo de 600 amperes, 13800 a 440v


----------



## El nombre (Abr 9, 2009)

Eso pertenece a media tensión, ¿verdad?

440 x 600 =264000 WA

Ahora dependerá de lo que vayas a conectar. Con un 250 KVa te puede apañar

Saludos


----------



## JUJO2532 (Abr 9, 2009)

Ok, creo que no andaba tan perdido, pero no se multiplica por la raiz cuadrada de 3 o solo el voltaje por los amperes?

yo saque uno de 266 kva multiplicandole la raiz cuadrada de 3, gracias por contestar y saludos!

se me olvido poner que van a instalarse 6 motores de diferentes hp, el mayor es de 100 hp


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2009)

JUJO2532 dijo:
			
		

> Ok, creo que no andaba tan perdido, pero no se multiplica por la raiz cuadrada de 3 o solo el voltaje por los amperes?...


Si señor.   Hacer Wa = V*I es valido para una linea monofasica.
Para linea trifasica es Wa = 3*Vfase*Ilinea = raiz(3)*Vlinea*Ilinea


----------



## JUJO2532 (Abr 9, 2009)

ok, asi es, ahora, me falta colocar el liston fusible, y no encuentro mis apuntes para sacar el valor, no se si es multiplicando la I * 1.3, o me equivoco?


----------



## El nombre (Abr 10, 2009)

AAAgggg! Dichosa potencia aparente
Me apunto el suspenso. (aunque nadie habia indicado que era trifásica) (asi fui yo, suspenso doble)


----------

